# Cannot find or Load PDB file



## TinTin-_- (18. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich hab beim debuggen meines Programmes ne menge Warneldungen das er die PDB Dateien nicht finden kann, was kann ich da machen ich weiß nämlich nicht so wirklich wie ich das Proble löse.
Ich nutz VS 2010 ,die PCL Libary und erstellt hab ich das Projekt mittels Cmake.

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe

Und hier die Warnmeldungen

```
"PCLTest.exe": "D:\Eclipse Projekte\PCLTest\build\Debug\PCLTest.exe" geladen, Symbole wurden geladen.
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\kernel32.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KernelBase.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Program Files\Bearbeitung\PCL 1.6\bin\pcl_io_debug.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Program Files\Bearbeitung\PCL 1.6\bin\pcl_common_debug.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msvcp100d.dll" geladen, Symbole wurden geladen.
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msvcr100d.dll" geladen, Symbole wurden geladen.
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Program Files\Bearbeitung\PCL 1.6\bin\pcl_io_ply_debug.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Program Files (x86)\Bearbeitung\OpenNi\Bin\OpenNI.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ws2_32.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msvcrt.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rpcrt4.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sspicli.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cryptbase.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sechost.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nsi.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\setupapi.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cfgmgr32.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\advapi32.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\gdi32.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\user32.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\lpk.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\usp10.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\oleaut32.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ole32.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\devobj.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shell32.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shlwapi.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msvcr100.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Program Files\Bearbeitung\PCL 1.6\bin\pcl_visualization_debug.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Program Files\Bearbeitung\PCL 1.6\bin\pcl_kdtree_debug.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\opengl32.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\glu32.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ddraw.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dciman32.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dwmapi.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\imm32.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msctf.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nvinit.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\uxtheme.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Bluetooth Software\syswow64\BtMmHook.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\psapi.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ig7icd32.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\version.dll" geladen, Cannot find or open the PDB file
"PCLTest.exe": "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\version.dll" entladen.
```


----------



## deepthroat (18. Oktober 2013)

Hi.

Da der Fehler sehr wahrscheinlich in deinem Programm zu suchen ist, ist die Hauptsache das die .PDB Datei von deinem Programm gefunden wird.

Und das wurde sie!

Für PCL kannst du die PDB Dateien separat runterladen, falls du in den PCL Code debuggen willst.

Für die Windows DLLs kannst du im Visual Studio den Microsoft Symbol-Server angeben, da werden die passenden PDBs dann automatisch runtergeladen.

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/b8ttk8zy(v=vs.90).aspx


----------



## Der Wolf (18. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

die meisten der Libs die da angezogen werden, haben garkein d vor der Datei-Endung wie Microsoft das sonst für Debug Libraries macht, ist mir gerade aufgefallen. Lediglich die 

"C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msvcp100d.dll" geladen, Symbole wurden geladen.

für die die Symbole dann wieder gefunden wurden. Passen da eventuell deine Build-Einstellungen noch nicht?

Gruß,
Wolf


----------



## TinTin-_- (18. Oktober 2013)

Danke hat funktionert für alle bis auf die OpenNi, nvinit, BtMmHook und die ig7icd32.pdb. Werd ma schauen wo ich die herkrieg aber auf anhieb bisher noch nichts gefunden.


----------



## TinTin-_- (21. Oktober 2013)

Hab jetzt ne weile lang nach den restlichen pdb gesucht konnte se aber nicht finden kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die noch herkrieg.


----------



## deepthroat (21. Oktober 2013)

Evtl. gibt es gar keine.

Wie gesagt, du brauchst die auch nicht unbedingt. Was willst du denn machen?


----------



## TinTin-_- (21. Oktober 2013)

hm schade wollt die jetzt nur noch der vollständigkeit wegen haben, aber ist sonst auch so in ordnung.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------

